# telnet Abfrage



## azenth (24. Jun 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich würde gerne aus meinem Java Programm heraus eine telnet - Abfrage machen und das was zurück kommt in einer String Variable speichern um es weiter verarbeiten zu können.

Es soll quasi einfach nur "telnet <server|ip> <port>" ausgeführt werden.

Leider habe ich absolut keinen Ansatzpunkt wie ich das Problem lösen könnte. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?



Gruß
Azenth


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jun 2014)

Moin,

Du kannst andere Programme über "Runtime" aufrufen!

Kurzes Beispiel:

```
final String strURL =  "www.google.de";
String sCMD = "C:\\Programme\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe \"" + strURL.trim() + "\"";
try
{
    procIExplorerRunning = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( sCMD );
}
catch( IOException e )
{
    e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## azenth (24. Jun 2014)

Hallo Klaus,

mein Code sieht wie folgt aus 


```
String cmd = "telnet " + ip + " 6556";
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(cmd);
			   
BufferedReader lsOut = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(p.getInputStream()));
String line = lsOut.readLine();
lsOut.close();
```

Ich hätte erwartet, dass dies gehen sollte, jedoch bekomme ich als Resultat null zurück. In der CMD bekomme ich aber massig Werte zurück.

Ist etwas falsch an meinem Code?

Gruß
Azenth


----------



## VfL_Freak (24. Jun 2014)

Moin,

dies steht in der API:


> getInputStream
> 
> public abstract InputStream getInputStream()
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hilft Dir die markierte Zeile weiter !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## azenth (25. Jun 2014)

Das Problem ist gelöst. Aus mir bisher noch nicht erklärlichen Gründen war Telnet auf dem Computer deaktiviert.

Jetzt geht das.


----------

